# Largest efficient wood insert



## Jukes (Nov 6, 2019)

Hi,
Just ripped out an old Buck Stove insert.
Fireplace opening is huge. Looking for a large wood insert with big opening to enjoy looking at the fire. Are those less efficient?
For example saw one called ‘Biltmore’ resembles a large open fireplace but with a glass front.
Would like long burn time, efficient at emitting heat out into the large 500sqft? room high vaulted ceilings.  House is 2800sqft but we have a wood stove otherside of house.
Is it safe to mount a TV above it?
Trying to get heat and modernize the whole room. Photo shows half the room.
Thanks!


----------



## begreen (Nov 6, 2019)

The setup shown does not appear to have adequate hearth protection if that is a carpeted floor. Will the new insert be flush to address this or will a hearth extension be added at floor level to accommodate the new insert's requirements? That will determine the insert recommendations.


----------



## Jukes (Nov 6, 2019)

Hi, my husband is a contractor so can extend the hearth if needed. So it doesn’t necessarily need to be flush. We’d like a modern look, efficient, large, perhaps with the nice big viewing opening.


----------



## Jukes (Nov 6, 2019)

I like this look. It has trifold glass doors. How efficient would this be compared to other inserts?


----------



## begreen (Nov 6, 2019)

Jukes said:


> I like this look. It has trifold glass doors. How efficient would this be compared to other inserts?
> View attachment 250703


That is a complete zero clearance fireplace, not an insert. It would replace the current fireplace which would be very expensive. 

Most of the contemporary styled inserts are flush. As a replacement for the Buck take a look at large inserts by Blaze King (Princess and Sirocco 25), Lopi Large Flush Hybrid Fire, Regency. CI 2700, Pacific Energy Neo 2.5 insert and the Osburn 2400 insert.


----------



## Jukes (Nov 7, 2019)

begreen said:


> That is a complete zero clearance fireplace, not an insert. It would replace the current fireplace which would be very expensive.
> 
> Most of the contemporary styled inserts are flush. As a replacement for the Buck take a look at large inserts by Blaze King (Princess and Sirocco 25), Lopi Large Flush Hybrid Fire, Regency. CI 2700, Pacific Energy Neo 2.5 insert and the Osburn 2400 insert.



Hi thanks for the suggestions. is one of these more efficient?  with regards to a zero clearance fireplace, is that basically an open fireplace but with the glass doors, what makes them very expensive? thanks


----------



## bholler (Nov 7, 2019)

Jukes said:


> Hi thanks for the suggestions. is one of these more efficient?  with regards to a zero clearance fireplace, is that basically an open fireplace but with the glass doors, what makes them very expensive? thanks


There are really cheap zero clearance fireplaces.  But they are very inefficient and drafty.  The more expensive you get the better they are.  Also because they are built in the install is expensive.  But you have a masonry fireplace so unless you plan on tearing all of that out you want to be looking at fireplace inserts


----------



## Dix (Nov 7, 2019)

Welcome to the Forums  Always nice to see another Sistah Here 

As the others have said, you want an insert.

Personally, I prefer an extended front, throws more heat. 

If you have access to natural gas, that might be another way to go. A gas insert.

Again, welcome to the forums


----------



## PaulBunyun (Nov 9, 2019)

Take a look at the Quadra-fire Voyager Grand wood insert. It might be what your looking for.  https://www.quadrafire.com/products/voyageur-grand-wood-insert


----------



## begreen (Nov 9, 2019)

Jukes said:


> Hi thanks for the suggestions. is one of these more efficient?  with regards to a zero clearance fireplace, is that basically an open fireplace but with the glass doors, what makes them very expensive? thanks


Zero Clearance fireplace go all the way from cheap, contractor grade, which may not even have glass doors, all the way up to high-efficiency EPA units designed to burn cleanly and produce serious heat. The more expensive units have much better insulation to keep the fire hotter and allow 24/7 burning. They also have a secondary combustion system that reburns unburnt wood gases and smoke. They often have the ability to convect naturally or to supplement convection with a blower system to better distribute the heat.


----------



## Jukes (Nov 11, 2019)

Ok thanks everyone! We definitely want wood because we have many years worth of wood to burn  a few trees fell.
So the opening space for the insert is currently 31” x 41”, can change if needed.
Which insert would you say is the most efficient & modern looking? Want slow burn option and option to pump heat out too.
And where to purchase? Any online sites that typically best local prices?
Thanks!!


----------



## spudman99 (Nov 11, 2019)

I can only speak to what I recently installed in my former traditional fireplace.  I placed a Blaze King Princess Insert which protrudes out from the fireplace front about 10".  It may not be the top unit in efficiency, but it rated around 80%.  Its main advantage is longer burns with lower heat output (think 20k - 30k btu per hour) but is a solid performer.  Some people think it is ugly, that is typically in the eye of the beholder.  Also keep in mind if you are planning on long and low burn, just about every insert will end up with a black coated glass, that is the inevitable by product of smoke and wood at low heat.  So you will not sit and look at a fire in just about all inserts at that rate of fire.

Blaze King does not list prices online, you need to contact a dealer in their network for a price.  They are at the top end of prices, but like buying a car, higher prices often bring better performance and quality, and in this case their customer support is top notch.


----------



## 2fireplacesinSC (Nov 11, 2019)

I think from an efficiency standpoint, most tube burners are around the same. Grams per hour of particulate matter will vary, but heat produced per pound of wood won’t vary as much seemingly. 

It’s more tube vs catalytic, firebox size, and looks as determining factors. 

Tube - high heat output to get efficient 
Catalytic- can burn low and long and be efficient or burn high like tube. 

Fire box size determines heat output of a load. 

Tube burners take the heat out of the load more quickly.  You use take the heat out of the wood more slowly over a long time with a cat stove. 

Looks. It’s Whatever you like that you can find. 

It’s getting all 3 variables together in your situation that makes the magic happen.


----------



## EJL923 (Nov 13, 2019)

I wish i would have installed an insert which protrudes out for some more radiant heat, but that would have required extending the hearth out.  My hearth is raised like yours.  Extending the raised part was a no go as its a major walkway in the house and would be awkward to go around everytime.  That would have required me to make a code compliant flush floor, maybe digging into the joists so there is no trip hazzard.  Something to think about.


----------



## Sodbuster (Nov 14, 2019)

Blaze King does not list prices online, you need to contact a dealer in their network for a price.  They are at the top end of prices, but like buying a car, higher prices often bring better performance and quality, and in this case their customer support is top notch.
[/QUOTE]

And higher repair bills, ever have to have a BMW serviced? Phew


----------



## Jukes (Nov 3, 2020)

Returning a year later to ask what’s the most  efficient gas insert for this space... we decided against Wood (we have that in a diff room) and want to finally install!
Thx


----------



## begreen (Nov 3, 2020)

Moved to the Gas Forum.


----------

